# Repurpose your flukes.



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Take a needle and thread, sew them together while leaving the tails independent. After sewing them up, take a lighter and melt the tops together where the two baits meet. Now you have a frog looking bait that sinks. I haven't used it much but, I have caught a few fish on it. Anything is better than throwing baits away!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Why not just melt the bait back together so you could use it as a fluke again? Lol.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

JSykes3 said:


> Why not just melt the bait back together so you could use it as a fluke again? Lol.


I tried that, it gave it a weird action it sort of just spun in the water rather than swimming like it is designed too.


----------

